# The 'JFK' of 2008?



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I'm not of the opinion that people should go to jail for what they say, but I might make an exception in this case. Maybe she meant to say 'John Kerry of 2008'? 

https://www.nypost.com/seven/031120...alnews_maggie_haberman_post_correspondent.htm


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

It's sort of like saying you think you're cool. You just don't get to say that...it's for others to do.

-spence


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I can finally put the reasons for my distaste for Hillary into words. Arrogance, Self-righteousness, the feeling that only those who don't fawn over her are idiots - - -

I can't stand the woman and won't vote for her under any circumstances. I felt the same way about Bush though. Maybe I should be afraid.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

This is going to be a fun election cycle, both sides should give us many chuckles.

I still think Hillary stands the best chance of being the next POTUS, Obama the next most likely. The Repubs have yet to field anyone with even the slightest chance.

I agree with Spence, just as you cannot go around telling people you are cool, you cannot just channel the ghost of JFK and declare your candidacy equals his. That is something she just never has understood, no doubt as she is about as far from cool (or JFK) as you can get. She should hire Bill as a consultant, he was a master at it.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I figure anyone who stands before a mirror with a photo of Cary Grant trying to match his hair style and body language has a weak persona.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

"Senator, I served with Jack Kennedy. I knew Jack Kennedy. Jack Kennedy was a friend of mine. Senator, you're no Jack Kennedy."

Lloyd Bentsen


----------



## Hanseat (Nov 20, 2004)

Not to get political but I'd just love to see Wesley Clark enter the race. 
Plus, he really looks good in a uniform... as a suit is a uniform of sorts... he just looked pretty awkward wearing sweaters over a shirt in an effort to look relaxed though.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I hate to steal (NOT) but if it was good enough for Lloyd Bentsen, it's good enough for me.

Hilary, you are NO Jack Kennedy.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Who would have ever thought that she would be such a lousy politician!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Sorry, Relayer. I did not realize you had beat me to this one.

Congratulations on a great thought done first!!


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

I thought there were plenty of wincingly awkward moments in her Selma church appearance. Barack was trying to keep it real too, but he fared somewhat better than Clinton, imo. 

Honestly, the more I see these supposed top-marks politicians--of all stripes and parties--in front of the camera, the more I fear for the commonwealth. There are some amazingly stupid, or at least wooden, moments. 

I felt like I was watching "The Office" (i.e. that embarrassed response to cringing humour) when I beheld Clinton's address in Selma, at least the clips I saw. 

Granted, if one's performance before the camera was a real criterion for getting elected, we would have never enjoyed President Bush's multitude of bon mots, so who know how this madness will play out.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Bertie:

I heard some random soundbite of Hillary saying something along the lines of, "I ain't no-ways tired..." Is this where she did that? I can just see it now, she visits the Michigan UP or Minnesota and starts off every sentence with, "Yaaa" or she's in Miami speaking at a Jewish retirement center and inserts "Oi" and "Aye vant" as often as she can. The pandering is really pathetic and things have just started.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

I remember Kerry in '04 did something along the lines of saying how much he loved Michigan football forgetting that he was in Ohio when doing so (or maybe it was the other way around with Buckeye football when in MI).


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah, that was one of them. It was just pretty horrible. Not quite "Dennis Kucinich" horrible, but not far removed.



Wayfarer said:


> Bertie:
> 
> I heard some random soundbite of Hillary saying something along the lines of, "I ain't no-ways tired..." Is this where she did that? I can just see it now, she visits the Michigan UP or Minnesota and starts off every sentence with, "Yaaa" or she's in Miami speaking at a Jewish retirement center and inserts "Oi" and "Aye vant" as often as she can. The pandering is really pathetic and things have just started.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

An email my Father sent to me,.......
I've read many other Commander in Chiefs quoted and they were no saints in terms of their language, but I think the entire nation would be much better off knowing a little more about her. My Father is quite conservative, I have a problem with the entire system. A few key issues not withstanding the two political partys in the United States are "United" in that both are owned by the system we have of government sanctioned bribery masquerading as political contributions. The only thing I dislike more than a Republican is a Democrat,...
Bill Woodward
Portland, Oregon
*Subject:* Fw: Presidential material?

_-------Original Message-------_

*****************
No one ever called her bashful. But, are we proud of her? Do we respect her talking like this? Presidential material?

Must read some of the books listed here, if just to verify the following statements! What a nice, classy lady...

*"Where is the G-damn f**king flag? I want the G-damn f**king flag up every f**king morning at f**king sunrise."*
*(From the book "Inside The White House" by Ronald Kessler, p. 244 - Hillary to the staff at the Arkansas Governor's mansion on Labor Day, 1991)*

*"You sold out, you mother f**ker! You sold out!"*
*From the book "Inside" by Joseph Califano, p. 213 - Hillary yelling at Democrat lawyer.
**
**"It's been said, and I think it's accurate, that my husband was obsessed by terrorism in general and al-qaida in particular."
**(Hillary telling a post-9/11 world what a 'great' commander in chief her husband was; Dateline, NBC 4/16/2004.)**
*
*"I have to admit that a good deal of what my husband and I have learned [about Islam] has come from our daughter."*
*(TruthInMedia.org 8/8/1999 - Hillary at a White House function, proudly tells some Muslim groups she is gaining a greater appreciation of Islam because Chelsea was then taking a class on the "religion of peace")
*
*"F**k off! It's enough that I have to see you ****-kickers every day, I'm not going to talk to you too!! Just do your G*damn job and keep your mouth shut."
**(From the book "American Evita" by Christopher Anderson, p. 90 - Hillary to her State Trooper bodyguards after one of them greeted her with "Good morning."

**"You f**king idiot."
**(From the book "Crossfire" p. 84 - Hillary to a State Trooper who was driving her to an event.)

**"If you want to remain on this detail, get your f**king ass over here and grab those bags!"**
**(From the book "The First Partner" p. 259 - Hillary to a Secret Service Agent who was reluctant to carry her luggage because he wanted to keep his hands free in case of an incident.)*

*"Get f**ked! Get the f**k out of my way!!! Get out of my face!!!"*
*(From the book "Hillary's Scheme" p. 89 - Hillary's various comments to her Secret Service detail agents.)
*_
_*"Stay the f**k back, stay the f**k away from me! Don't come within ten yards of me, or else! Just f**king do as I say, Okay!!!?"**
**(From the book "Unlimited Access", by Clinton FBI Agent in Charge, Gary Aldrige, p. 139 - Hillary screaming at her Secret Service detail.)**
*
*"Many of you are well enough off that [President Bush's] tax cuts may have helped you. We're saying that for America to get back on track, we're probably going to cut that short and not give it to you. We're going to have to take things away from you on behalf of the common good."
**(Hillary grandstanding at a fund raising speech in San Francisco; SFGate.com 6/28/2004.)**

**"Why do I have to keep proving to people that I am not a liar?!"
**(From the book "The Survivor," by John Harris, p. 382 - Hillary in her 2000 Senate campaign)
**
**"Where's the miserable c*ck sucker?"
**(From the book "The Truth About Hillary" by Edward Klein, p. 5 - Hillary shouting at a Secret Service officer)**
*
*"No matter what you think about the Iraq war, there is one thing we can all agree on for the next days - we have to salute the courage and bravery of those who are risking their lives to vote and those brave Iraqi and American soldiers fighting to protect their right to vote.
**(Was posted on Hillary Clinton's senate.gov web site on 1/28/05)**
*
*"Put this on the ground! I left my sunglasses in the limo. I need those sunglasses. We need to go back!"
**(From the book "Dereliction of Duty" p. 71-72 - Hillary to Marine One helicopter pilot to turn back while en route to Air Force One.)*

*"A right-wing network was after his presidency...including perverting the Constitution."
**(To Barbara Walters about the Republicans who impeached her husband; 20/20, ABC 6/8/2003.)**

**"Son of a *****."
**(From the book "American Evita" by Christopher Anderson, p. 259 - Hillary's opinion of President George W. Bush when she found out he secretly visited Iraq just days before her highly publicized trip to Iraq)**
*
*"What are you doing inviting these people into my home? These people are our enemies! They are trying to destroy us!"
**(From the book "The Survivor" by John Harris, p. 99 - Hillary screaming to an aide, when she found out that some Republicans had been invited to the Clinton White House)
*
*"I mean, you've got a conservative and right-wing press presence with really nothing on the other end of the political spectrum."
**(C-Span, 1/19/1997 - Hillary complains about the mainstream media, which are all conservatives in her opinion)**
*
*"Come on Bill, put your dick up! You can't f**k her here!!"*
*(From the book "Inside The White House" by Ronald Kessler, p. 243 - Hillary to Gov. Clinton when she spots him talking with an attractive female at an Arkansas political rally)*

*"You know, I'm going to start thanking the woman who cleans the restroom in the building I work in. I'm going to start thinking of her as a human being" -*Hillary Clinton
*(From the book "The Case Against Hillary Clinton" by Peggy Noonan, p. 55)
*
*"You show people what you're willing to fight for when you fight your friends."*
*(From the book "The Agenda" by Bob Woodward, ch. 14)*

*"We are at a stage in history in which remolding society is one of the great challenges facing all of us in the West."*
*(From the book "I've Always Been A Yankee Fan" by Thomas D. Kuiper, p. 119 - During her 1993 commencement address at the University of Texas)
*
*"The only way to make a difference is to acquire power"*
*(From the book "I've Always Been A Yankee Fan" by Thomas D. Kuiper, p. 68 - Hillary to a friend before starting law school.)*

*"We just can't trust the American people to make those types of choices.... Government has to make those choices for people"
**(From the book "I've Always Been A Yankee Fan" by Thomas D. Kuiper, p. 20 - Hillary to Rep. Dennis Hastert in 1993 discussing her expensive, disastrous taxpayer-funded health care plan)*

*"I am a fan of the social policies that you find in Europe "**Hillary in 1996" From the book "I've Always Been A Yankee Fan" by Thomas D. Kuiper, p. 76 - Hillary in 1996)*

https://www.incredimail.com/index.asp?id=99433


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'll bet JFK had a lot more sex than Hillary has had, too.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I'll bet JFK had a lot more sex than Hillary has had, too.


Not if it is like those STD public service videos where they say it is like you slept with all of your partner's lovers.....


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Not if it is like those STD public service videos where they say it is like you slept with all of your partner's lovers.....


Do you think Bubba has touched her in years?!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

JRR said:


> Do you think Bubba has touched her in years?!


I figure he has. Probably was a little insecure after his CABG and needed some cankle loving.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Would he want to touch her? She is in no way beautiful enough to overcome that NASTY personality.

That she is so openly dismissive and abusive of her personal staff says a lot of troubling things to me about her.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> That she is so openly dismissive and abusive of her personal staff says a lot of troubling things to me about her.


+1. Thinking the same thing...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> That she is so openly dismissive and abusive of her personal staff says a lot of troubling things to me about her.


If accurate, the quote about starting to think of a cleaning lady as human is very, very telling. I have no idea how one could verify that other than multiple witnesses or multiple similar statements to different people.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

ksinc said:


> I'm not of the opinion that people should go to jail for what they say, but I might make an exception in this case. Maybe she meant to say 'John Kerry of 2008'?
> 
> https://www.nypost.com/seven/031120...alnews_maggie_haberman_post_correspondent.htm


That isn't even close to what she said, and you should know it. Here are her words:

"Now there are some who say America isn't ready for a woman to be elected president," Clinton told the sold-out dinner.

Recalling that many said a Roman Catholic could not win the White House when John F. Kennedy was running half a century ago, she added, "So when people tell me, or one of the pundits says I don't think a woman can be elected president, I say we'll never know unless we try."

She didn't claim to be JFK, or the JFK of 2008, she said that once it was assumed that a Catholic couldn't get elected until Kennedy disproved it, and maybe it is now time to disprove the notion that a woman can't get elected.

If all you can do is character assassination based on what you get from Sean Hannity and the New York Post, rather than respond to any of her positions, you are really desperate.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> If all you can do is character assassination* based on what you get from Sean Hannity and the New York Post,* rather than respond to any of her positions, you are really desperate.


Because you would never parrot rhetoric from some left wing website, like www.(leftwing)talkingpoints.com, would you?

Priceless.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> That isn't even close to what she said, and you should know it. Here are her words:
> 
> "Now there are some who say America isn't ready for a woman to be elected president," Clinton told the sold-out dinner.
> 
> ...


HILL: I'M THE JFK OF 2008
VOWS TO BEAT ODDS
By MAGGIE HABERMAN Post Correspondent

I didn't write the headline, but it was clearly implied and it seems you understood it, Jack. Character assassination?! Please get a grip (and some manners).

Speaking of desperate - you really think anyone needs to assassinate Hillary's character? That she even has character Or positions? Please! Desperation they name is Jack.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

ksinc said:


> HILL: I'M THE JFK OF 2008
> VOWS TO BEAT ODDS
> By MAGGIE HABERMAN Post Correspondent
> 
> I'll graciously ignore the rest. You're welcome.


Can you present any evidence that Hillary Clinton said, "I'm the JFK of 2008"? No, because she never said it.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> Can you present any evidence that Hillary Clinton said, "I'm the JFK of 2008"? No, because she never said it.


blah blah blah. I should have stuck with ignore. You're really out there this time.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

ksinc said:


> blah blah blah. I should have stuck with ignore.


Yes, you could do that. Or, you could prove me wrong.

Good luck with that, but I'm guessing it's "ignore".


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> Yes, you could do that. Or, you could prove me wrong.
> 
> Good luck with that, but I'm guessing it's "ignore".


If ignore is a sign of being unable to disprove someone, according to you Jack, I disproved you months ago and continue to do so daily.

Cheers


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> Yes, you could do that. Or, you could prove me wrong.
> 
> Good luck with that, but I'm guessing it's "ignore".


HILL: I'M THE JFK OF 2008
VOWS TO BEAT ODDS
By MAGGIE HABERMAN Post Correspondent

I didn't write the headline, but it was clearly implied and it seems you understood it, Jack. Character assassination?! Please get a grip (and some manners).

Speaking of desperate - you really think anyone needs to assassinate Hillary's character? That she even has character Or positions? Please! Desperation they name is Jack.

Prove you wrong? You're clearly wrong. There's nothing for me to prove. It's obvious. You've gone over the edge.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Allow me to invite you to join me back in reality.

I'm not a supporter of Hillary Clinton (https://rationalresistance.blogspot.com/2006/01/hillary-for-president.html#links). Still, if she really is as evil as the wingers seem to think, they should be able to present actual evidence, not resort to lies and distortions. If her positions are that objectionable you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> Allow me to invite you to join me back in reality.
> 
> I'm not a supporter of Hillary Clinton (https://rationalresistance.blogspot.com/2006/01/hillary-for-president.html#links). Still, if she really is as evil as the wingers seem to think, they should be able to present actual evidence, not resort to lies and distortions. If her positions are that objectionable you should have nothing to worry about.


Reality?!

Jack, your last post has no relation to this thread or me or anything I have said.

You have no idea what I think of Hillary, nor how I formed my opinion. You are living in a fantasy world where you think you know what every conservative is thinking and every conservative is represented by Limbaugh and Hannity. I've never listened to Hannity in my life and I haven't listened to Limbaugh except once in about the last 3 years when I wanted to hear one of his interviews with Cheney.

Seriously, you need to get a grip. You're off the edge. Those sites you read have you all stirred up. Turn 180* and swim back to the middle of the stream. Seriously, dude.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Gentlemen?

Is this bash Jack day, because I didn't get the memo. From what I am reading, he is expressing his opinion in a rational manner. Maybe he can be disagreed with the same way.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

KenR said:


> Gentlemen?
> 
> Is this bash Jack day, because I didn't get the memo. From what I am reading, he is expressing his opinion in a rational manner. Maybe he can be disagreed with the same way.


I was not bashing him, I applied one of his arguments to him...yesterday


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

...sorry...

...but...

...I...fail to see what the problem is here...

I mean, I dont like Hilary, but who cares if she wants to compare herself to JFK...I mean seriously why do we make a saint out of the filandering (sp?) son of a gangster??? Kennedy was no gem...but because he's dead we apparently arent allowed to say anything about him...I dunno, maybe I just dont get it, but it seems to me like the best part about his presidency was that it finally put a Catholic in charge...but I really dont understand why Hillary comparing herself to him is such a huge deal...what is it because percieved arrogance??? Just wait until Obama gets the nomination...then you'll all really get to see what arrogance looks like...

Truth be told, as much as I dislike Hillary, she's the only halfway decent option comming from the left's camp...


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

*Food for Thought* Just a quick refresher course lest we forget what has happened to many "_friends_"of the Clintons .

1-*James McDougal *- Clinton 's convicted Whitewater partner died of an apparent heart attack, while in solitary confinement. He was a key witness in Ken Starr's investigation.
2 -*Mary Mahoney* - A former White House intern was murdered July 1997 at a Starbucks Coffee Shop in Georgetown . The murder happened just after she was to go public with her story of sexual harassment in the White House.  
3- *Vince Foster* - Former White House councilor, and colleague of Hillary Clinton at Little Rock 's Rose Law firm. Died of a gunshot wound to the head, ruled a suicide.
4- *Ron Brown* - Secretary of Commerce and former DNC Chairman. Reported to have died by impact in a plane crash. A pathologist close to the investigation reported that there was a hole in the top of Brown's skull resembling a gunshot wound. At the time of his death Brown was being investigated, and spoke publicly of his willingness to cut a deal with prosecutors. The rest of the people on the plane also died. Afew days later the air Traffic controller commited suicide.
5- *C. Victor Raiser II*- Raiser, a major player in the Clinton fund raising organization died in a private plane crash in July 1992. 
6-*Paul Tulley* - Democratic National Committee Political Director found dead in a hotel room in Little Rock , September 1992. Described by Clinton as a "Dear friend and trusted advisor".
7-*Ed Willey* - Clinton fund raiser, found dead November 1993 deep in the woods in VA of a gunshot wound to the head. Ruled a suicide. Ed Willey died on the same day his wife Kathleen Willey claimed Bill Clinton groped her in the oval office in the White House. Ed Willey was involved in several Clinton fund raising events.
8-*Jerry Parks* -Head of Clinton's gubernatorial security team in Little Rock . Gunned down in his car at a deserted intersection outside Little Rock . Park's son said his father was building a dossier on Clinton . He allegedly threatened to reveal this information. After he died the files were mysteriously removed from his house.
9-*James Bunch* - Died from a gunshot suicide. It was reported that he had a "Black Book" of people which contained names of influential people who visited prostitutes in Texas and Arkansas .
10-*James Wilson *- Was found dead in May 1993 from an apparent hanging suicide. He wasreported to have ties to Whitewater.
11-*Kathy Ferguson-* Ex-wife of Arkansas Trooper Danny Ferguson, was found dead in May 1994, in her living room with a gunshot to her head. It was ruled a suicide even though there were several packed suitcases, as if she were going somewhere. Danny Ferguson was a co-defendant along with Bill Clinton in the Paula Jones lawsuit. Kathy Ferguson was a possible corroborating witness for Paula Jones.
12-*Bill Shelton *- Arkansas State Trooper and fiancee of Kathy Ferguson. Critical of the suicide ruling of his fiancee, he was found dead in June, 1994 of a gunshot wound also ruled a suicide at the grave site of his fiancee.
13-*Gandy Baugh* - Attorney for Clinton 's friend Dan Lassater, died by jumping out a window of a tall building January, 1994. His client was a convicted drug distributor.
14-*Florence Martin* - Accountant & sub-contractor for the CIA, was related to the Barry Seal Mena Airport drug smuggling case. He died of three gunshot wounds. 
15- *Suzanne Coleman* - Reportedly had an affair with Clinton when he was Arkansas Attorney General. Died of a gunshot wound to the back of the head, ruled a suicide. Was pregnant at the time of her death.
16-*Paula Grober *- Clinton 's speech interpreter for the deaf from 1978 until her death December 9, 1992. She died in a one car accident.
17-*Danny Casolaro -* Investigative reporter. Investigating Mena Airport and Arkansas Development Finance Authority. He slit his wrists, apparently, in the middle of his investigation. 
18- *Paul Wilcher *- Attorney investigating corruption at Mena Airport with Casolaro and the 1980 "October Surprise" was found dead on a toilet June 22, 1993 in his Washington DC apartment. Had delivered a report to Janet Reno 3 weeks before his death. 
19-*Jon Parnell Walker* - Whitewater investigator for Resolution Trust Corp. Jumped to his death from his Arlington , Virginia apartment balcony August15, 1993. He was investigating the Morgan Guaranty scandal.
20-*Barbara Wise *- Commerce Department staffer. Worked closely with Ron Brown and John Huang. Cause of death unknown. Died November 29, 1996. Her bruised, nude body was found locked in her office at the Department of Commerce.
21-*Charles Meissner* -Assistant Secretary of Commerce who gave John Huang special security clearance, died shortly thereafter in a small plane crash.
22-*Dr. Stanley Heard *- Chairman of the National Chiropractic Health Care Advisory Committee died with his attorney Steve Dickson in a small plane crash. Dr. Heard, in addition to serving on Clinton 's advisory council personally treated Clinton 's mother, stepfather and brother.
23-*Barry Seal* -Drug running pilot out of Mena Arkansas , death was no accident. 
24-*Johnny Lawhorn Jr.* - Mechanic, found a check made out to Bill Clinton in the trunk of a carleft at his repair shop. He was found dead after his car had hit a utility pole.
25-*Stanley Huggins* - Investigated Madison Guaranty. His death was a purported suicide and his report was never released.
26- *Hershell Friday* - Attorney and Clinton fund raiser died March 1, 1994 when his plane exploded.
27-*Kevin Ives & Don Henry* - Known as "The boys on the track" case. Reports say the boys may have stumbled upon the Mena Arkansas airport drug operation. A controversial case, the initial report of death said, due to falling asleep on railroad tracks. Later reports claim the 2 boys had been slain before being placed on the tracks. Many linked to the case died before their testimony could come before a Grand Jury. 

THE FOLLOWING PERSONS HAD INFORMATION ON THE IVES/HENRY CASE: 

28-*Keith Coney* - Died when his motorcycle slammed into the back of a truck, 7/88.
29-*Keith McMaskle* - Died stabbed 113 times, Nov, 1988 
30-*Gregory Collins *- Died from a gunshot wound January 1989. 
31-*Jeff Rhodes *- He was shot, mutilated and found burned in a trash dump in April 1989.
33-*James Milan* - Found decapitated. However, the Coroner ruled his death was due to "natural causes".
34-*Jordan Kettleson *- Was found shot to death in the front seat of his pickup truck in June 1990.
35*-Richard Winters *- A suspect in the Ives / Henry deaths. He was killed in a set-up robbery July 1989.

THE FOLLOWING CLINTON BODYGUARDS ARE DEAD:
36 -*Major William S. Barkley Jr.*
37-*Captain Scott J . Reynolds*
38-*Sgt. Brian Hanley*
39-*Sgt. Tim Sabel*
40-*Major General William Robertson*
41-*Col. William Densberge*r
42-*Col. Robert Kelly*
43-*Spec. Gary Rhodes*
44-*Steve Willis*
45-*Robert Williams*
46-*Conway LeBleu*
47-*Todd McKeehan*
Quite an impressive list! 

HILLARY FOR PRESIDENT? *SURELY YOU JEST* !!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

...so...Hillary killed them all??? Or is she just alligned with thugs...'cause if thats the case, then perhaps she really is the JFK of 2008...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

*Hillary odds on favorite*

https://www.cnn.com/2007/POLITICS/03/14/democrats.poll/index.html

She has 15% lead vs. Obama for the nomination and polls are predicting a Dem win already....as I have been for some time now. The only question is who will be her VP as far as I am concerned. I wonder if we'll have a Clinton/Clinton ticket. Would that not be fun?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

KenR said:


> Gentlemen?
> 
> Is this bash Jack day, because I didn't get the memo. From what I am reading, he is expressing his opinion in a rational manner. Maybe he can be disagreed with the same way.


If you consider accusing me of character assassination for quoting a headline rational and ignoring the obvious comparison Hillary made for herself and acting indignant, then sure that's rational. I wouldn't exactly call it that 

Jack routinely piles on and then claims he's done nothing. He blames the messenger; then claims others are blaming the messenger, etc. Such are liberal tactics, I guess. It goes on and on. I'm waiting for a thread that actually puts forth a positive vision of Hillary's America.

Sorry, Ken, but basically I'm not buying your post.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Thanks, Ken. 

It is somewhat annoying, but it's also very telling. I've come to expect people to duck the substance of what I say.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> Thanks, Ken.
> 
> It is somewhat annoying, but it's also very telling. I've come to expect people to duck the substance of what I say.


Substance? LOL


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

That's the thing. I think the substance left this thread a while ago. Can we get back to debating the pros and cons of Hil? I'm actually still trying to make up my mind about her.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

KenR said:


> That's the thing. I think the substance left this thread a while ago. Can we get back to debating the pros and cons of Hil? I'm actually still trying to make up my mind about her.


Not sure how to categorize her pros and cons. Take healthcare for instance. I'll bet my last dollar that she can screw up the system even more, and trust me, it is already very screwed up. So I see that as a con, others are going to see that as a pro. I think the best idea is to just list her positions of the day and then maybe her historical actions, as they do speak louder than words.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Getting back to obiwan's post about what has happened to many "friends" of Bill and Hil. I'm guessing that this has come from some very anti-Clinton website. Being skeptical of most conspiracy theories I find this a little hard to believe. Can anyone else opine on this?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

KenR said:


> Getting back to obiwan's post about what has happened to many "friends" of Bill and Hil. I'm guessing that this has come from some very anti-Clinton website. Being skeptical of most conspiracy theories I find this a little hard to believe. Can anyone else opine on this?


All that stuff should be public record KenR. All you need is to dedicate some time to checking out each point.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

If you dislike, as I do, this brassy broad in pant suits and hyphenated names ( an english convention for designating the illegitimate progeny of upper society) a political strategy is to motivate and create a groundswell of true left support for the Green Party, and a rebuilding of fundamental Republican platforms. Nader was villified by the Dems as spoiler for Gore, and the fear of a Bush reelection cut into the green vote for scary Kerry. Since nobody seems to recall Aesop, Calling the election a democratic goosestepping shoe-in now begs to ask how many of those goose eggs can be cracked by Hillary tilting her head while imagining her oath of office. As goofy as some of our people and platforms are, Greens are at least talking about real issues as our Libertarian friends are. It's tme for a major wakeup call, perhaps for both parties.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Relayer said:


> "Senator, I served with Jack Kennedy. I knew Jack Kennedy. Jack Kennedy was a friend of mine. Senator, you're no Jack Kennedy."
> 
> Lloyd Bentsen


To which then Senator Quayle should have replied, "That is correct Senator, the only Marilyn I sleep with is my wife"

PS: Bentsen was lying, he may have met JFK once briefly


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

KenR said:


> Getting back to obiwan's post about what has happened to many "friends" of Bill and Hil. I'm guessing that this has come from some very anti-Clinton website. Being skeptical of most conspiracy theories I find this a little hard to believe. Can anyone else opine on this?


What other kind of website would you expect to find it on


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

ksinc said:


> I'm not of the opinion that people should go to jail for what they say, but I might make an exception in this case. Maybe she meant to say 'John Kerry of 2008'?
> 
> https://www.nypost.com/seven/031120...alnews_maggie_haberman_post_correspondent.htm


She should be careful what she wishes for. Didnt JFks Presidency end rather prematurely an abruptly.

This is really nothing new, nearly every Dem for Pres in recent history has tried to style themselves the next JFK: Gary Hart, Bill Clinton (with great rhetorical excess), John F. Kerry (JFK) concocting his own PT 109 myth.

Obama hasnt done it yet though others have on his behalf. The site of him taking the oath of office will surely embolden our Islamofascist enemies even more that of a President Hillary would.

Cheers


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Dan Quayle should not have even thought about debating. He was as helpless and clueless as they get.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Dan Quayle should not have even thought about debating. He was as helpless and clueless as they get.


I have heard more than once that he is teaching in the MBA program at Thunderbird. It always makes me wonder what sort of lecturer he would be.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

KenR said:


> Getting back to obiwan's post about what has happened to many "friends" of Bill and Hil. I'm guessing that this has come from some very anti-Clinton website. Being skeptical of most conspiracy theories I find this a little hard to believe. Can anyone else opine on this?


This silly load of crap has been floating around since it was invented by one Linda Thompson, a completely crazed right-wing nut who caught the ear of Reagan country kook Bill Dannemeyer back in 1994. It's pretty funny that the Clinton massacre of innocents was "exposed" all those years ago, yet it keeps rolling along, with bodies scattered all over the countryside and many of them mouldering right under the nose of Ken Starr and his four-year, $80 million investigation. The best that Ken could come up with is that Bill stuck his tongue up Monica's butt. That's fairly salacious stuff, but still pretty weak compared with a clandestine Murder, Inc. that's tallied nearly 70 victims - and counting. I know, I know: Starr was in on the coverup as well. There's a similar list of "victims" related to the Kennedy assassination.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Lushington said:


> The best that Ken could come up with is that Bill stuck his tongue up Monica's butt.


Thanks for that visual.....I'll be sending you the bill for the hours of therapy that will no doubt take to repair my fractured psyche.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Thanks for that visual.....I'll be sending you the bill for the hours of therapy that will no doubt take to repair my fractured psyche.


Thank Ken Starr. It's right there in his report - no mention of slaughtered witnesses, however.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Lushington said:


> Thank Ken Starr. It's right there in his report....


I knew there was a reason I never bothered even thinking about reading that report. Now I have confirmed it was a good decision not to trouble with it.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Maybe there is more in common with the Clintons and Kennedys than we thought? 

https://www.smh.com.au/news/world/kennedy-link-to-death/2007/03/16/1173722744304.html


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

So Monica got hers, too!!! There IS fairness in the world!!


I got off one of my best stage wisecracks ever when a judge ordered that Monica would have to do something she didn't want to do. (Testify, I think; I can't remember exactly.)

When the band leader made reference to it, I said, "That's what she gets for dragging her teeth in the judge's chambers." 

One of my finest wisecracks ever. Ordinarily i try to be a bit humble, but I truly enjoyed that moment.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

ksinc said:


> ...you really think anyone needs to assassinate Hillary's character? That she even has character Or positions? Please!





ksinc said:


> You have no idea what I think of Hillary, nor how I formed my opinion.


My instinct says that anyone who can read has an inkling of an idea as to what the poster thinks...


jackmccullough said:


> Can you present any evidence that Hillary Clinton said, "I'm the JFK of 2008"? No, because she never said it.


Jack is correct.


ksinc said:


> blah blah blah. I should have stuck with ignore.





jackmccullough said:


> Or, you could prove me wrong.





ksinc said:


> Prove you wrong? You're clearly wrong. There's nothing for me to prove. It's obvious. You've gone over the edge.


When one cannot respond with reason ... what does one do ... admit error? Sadly, judging from these pages one might assume the proper response is to draw attention away from the issue via an arrogant response ... including insult to the one asking for a proper response. Sadly this is a ploy of far too many participants in today's political climate.


ksinc said:


> Please get a grip (and some manners).


 Ah ... another all too common ploy ... accuse the other of that which the accuser himself is guilty.

PS -- _Ignore_ is fine for me.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

*I wish to apologize to all concerned for the above post. *

*I had understood too literally a member's request that I refrain from "addressing" him. Given his insistance that I adhere to a precise definition of his words ... **(as **example I offer*_* ... *"I did not call you a _*(deleted for propriety)*_, I said 'you sound like'")_*... I took his request at face value. For this reason I neither addressed him nor requested his response in the above post, although I did reference his and another's posts. *

*Obviously, or perhaps not, I used less than keen judgment in the eyes of some ... in retrospect, myself included. As a result, I have been "reported" by someone for my failure (by their less precise definition) to maintain our agreement. *

*Although I have not been asked to do so and it seems a bit excessive ... from this point forward I will refrain both from "addressing" as well as "referenceing" this member or his word. Moreover, an apology has been sent -- at my request and via a moderator so as not to violate any agreement -- to the other party. *

*I apologize to any and all whom I have offended. Although I am saddened that future debate will be less than fair by elimination. *

*RSS*


----------

